# SMOK XPRO M65



## Willyza (13/5/15)

Hi Guys
Just wondering if anyone has this and
if possible in Black or Silver 

Thanks


----------



## Tristan (13/5/15)

Hi @Willyza, try www.thepuffstation.co.za

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## free3dom (13/5/15)

Willyza said:


> Hi Guys
> Just wondering if anyone has this and
> if possible in Black or Silver
> 
> Thanks



Owning both an M65 and an M80...I'd definitely recommend the M80 instead. Only marginally more expensive (around R100-R150) and it has more than twice the battery life, and that extra bit of power. Sure the M80 is about 1.5 times the size (in width) but it's a really comfortable device IMO. Also the M80 has a sort of temp control that works well with kanthal. Personally I think the availability and price of the M80 has rendered the M65 redundant

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Daniel (14/5/15)

yup what @free3dom said .... going on a week at home vaping on the M80 ....

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Willyza (14/5/15)

Thanks Tristan Sorted


----------



## Willyza (14/5/15)

Hi Freed3dom 
I have a M80 and very happy with it, not a days problem with it 
I totally agree with your statement 
BUT I just find its to BIG and HEAVY to carry it round when I do out on weekend shopping etc 
but that's my opinion of course, but once again thanks for you help and advice

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## free3dom (14/5/15)

Willyza said:


> Hi Freed3dom
> I have a M80 and very happy with it, not a days problem with it
> I totally agree with your statement
> BUT I just find its to BIG and HEAVY to carry it round when I do out on weekend shopping etc
> but that's my opinion of course, but once again thanks for you help and advice



Aha, so you wanted a portable device - then you made a good choice  
As I said, I own both too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza (14/5/15)

ye the "Smokin" Clan

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (14/5/15)

Willyza said:


> ye the "Smokin" Clan



Actually we are the "Dragon" clan....Smok is the Polish word for Dragon 

There's even a thread for that

Reactions: Like 3


----------

